

Euclid's Elements - infinity
http://aleph0.clarku.edu/~djoyce/java/elements/toc.html

======
mattlanger
Wow, what a trip down memory lane.

I ran across this sometime in '99 or '00 and got inspired to create a Flash
presentation of all the proofs. It got a little out of hand when I decided to
do the same for Apollonius' conics, which in the days of pre-1.0 Actionscript
meant rolling your own trigonometric functions.

That PC later crashed and I lost everything, but this site is still kicking
around. I love the internet.

